# First King From My Kayak



## Kingfish880 (Jun 6, 2011)

Fished off of chickenbone beach this morning for a few hours before I finally pulled in my first King from the yak. Picked him up while trolling a diving plug off of the second sandbar. It wasn't a monster by any means and only weighed in at 15lbs, but it was a blast to catch. 










And as luck would have it, I had a chance to try out my new helmet camera 






For more pictures and the full report, please check out my blog post: http://theflyingkayak.blogspot.com/2011/07/my-first-king-mackerel-from-kayak.html

Thanks for reading! Till next time, 

Fish on


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report, and crisp clean vid.... NICE!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe you can put it to some background music.... Tight lines.... T


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Nice king, i caught my first king today also! Btw what kind of camera ate u using?


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

That's an awesome vid it makes me want a kayak sooo bad!


----------



## Kingfish880 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks ya'll. 

@ bbarton- I'm using an HD GoPro Hero with the default settings. I was pretty please at the picture quality.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice fish and good video. Congats on you first King.


----------



## minkeydee (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice !! Cool video!!:thumbup:


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Good Job !! Nice camera work.................

Robin


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Cool!! I've gotta get one of those. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice video. Really gives you the feel of being on the boat.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to go - Very good video and picture too. Is it easy to pick out a single picture or make a single picture from the video?


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice job on the King! Keep in mind if you want to release them you can always just tail them. Hold on tight as they will shake! You may want to bend down the barbs on that plug. Hate to see you attached to a live king offshore. Nice job again!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice fish and video!

Yeah those gopros are great. I bought my first gopro helmet hero 3 yrs ago and still use it to this day with no problems. Mine is not HD but still great video quality(don't think my old pc could handle large HD files).

The only thing I don't like all the time is the fish eye lens because it tends to make the fish look smaller than they are. I found a website called eyeofmine.com that sells aftermarket camera housings for all gopro cameras. They have a flat lense camera housing for your HD gopro for only 79 bucks! It corrects the fish eye effect of the lense and looks better to me. I just ordered one and can't wait to use it.

Hers a few of my videos

http://www.youtube.com/user/Dustybutt79


----------



## Kingfish880 (Jun 6, 2011)

need2fish said:


> Way to go - Very good video and picture too. Is it easy to pick out a single picture or make a single picture from the video?



Thanks! I've tried to get single images from videos I've taken from my older camera, but I'm limited to screen shots and using MS Paint. I suppose the quality of the picture depends on the quality of the video being taken. 

Here's an example of an attempted picture of lightning from a video with a hand held camera (low quality): 









Versus one from the video I posted earlier: 








And yes...I now realize how close I was to getting a king in the knee haha.


@Caddy Yakker- I may have to look into that housing. The fish eye lens makes the world look awfully small  Nice vids btw. Lemme know how that housing works for you.


----------

